# SI Images



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I know a while back there were allot of discussions about side imaging and what you could really learn and benefit from these units. Well we are wrapping up our first year with our Humminbird 1197 and I can say that it has changed the way that we fish. It's never been any easier to find offshore structer, contour changes, and even schools of fish. Picking out isolated rockpiles and brushpiles has become somewhat of a hobby for me...lol. But I thought I would share a few of the screenshots I have captured this season. Keep in mind my settings aren't always spot on so I still have some more learning to do to get things really dialed in.

THis is a pick of what I believe to be an old barn foundation. It looks to have an old silo base off the one corner. I have caught a few smallies from this spot and on giant flathead.










This image is a combination of side imaging and downimaging. On the SI shot you can easily see the roadbed and the small bridge on the left hand side. The DI shot is showing the contour change from the roadbed back into the lakebed. 










Hope you enjoy and if I get any more interesting shots I will share them as well.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice...keep 'em coming. Are you able to set a waypoint for structure that is 50' out to the side? Or do you have to be right over top of it...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, I love my 1197 but I NEVER get anything as clear as what your showing?? My SI is clear for about 25% of the width then goes dark, i have adjusted and adjusted and still never get anything that clear, cool pics! also, how do i add the left right spacing distances from the boat as a grid like you have?? That seems helpful. 

Salmonid


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Anything that is on the screen can have a waypoint set on it. You use the arrow button to freeze the fram and then you can drive the cursor to anypoint and drop a waypoint on a feature. So no...you do not have to be right over top of the structure. I have located foundations and have dropped a way point on each corner of it so I know exactly where it is when I am trying to fish it.

I am not sure why you SI would go dark at 25% width...seems odd. I am actually dealing with the interference I am getting from my jackplate as you can see on the left hand side of the images. I will get my settings tonight and post them in this thread...basic settings are where I started and I change them often to try and pick up different things. The distance lines are in an update I got from the Humminbird website. When you purchase your unit you need to register it on the HB website. Then you will be able to get the most recent updates and load them onto your unit. The distance lines are very helpfu as well as the bottom contour mode where you can turn off the water colum image and see exactly what the bottom looks like....just a neat tool to have.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh...and the installation of your transducer is very important as well....if you have blockage you will not get a good image or an image at all. I don't have "blockage" just some interference which I know how to get rid of it...I just need a few pieces parts to make it happen.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I moved my Transduer 3 times and all are about the same, maybe this spot is slightly less running interference, ( above 28 MPH) then the others, I have the latest, Or so I thought update, that is V. 5.5, is there a newer one? and yes, im registered at HB but havent heard anything in a long while. Also a good tip on marking stuff on the SI screen, I hadnt noticed you could do that yet. 

Your last comment about bottom contour only?? Can you elaborate on that, 1 thing I dont like is that the screen will ruitinely bounce from showing 30 ft to showing 60 FOW when i am in about 25-30 Ft and then I loose all my crystal clear definitions. Are you talking about that??

Thanks, sorry for the questions but I don know anyone with the same unit so I figured Id bounce it off you. 

Salmonid


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't think SI is designed to work at higher speeds....they SAY that your chart speed should match your boat speed to get the best images. Otherwise the images will be stretched and skewed. I generally have my scroll speed at 3 or 6 depending on how much scanning I plan on doing and I match my boat speed to 3mph or 6mph. My SI transducer is mounted to my jackplate so it's not even in the water while I am on pad. I have a thru hull transducer that I get my on pad depth readings from and my 2D sonar images.

I think 5.5 is the latest one. I check often because sometimes they don't notify you when they are available. It's a setting that you have to find...I will look when I get home and try and help you find it. The bottom contour mode just removes the water colum detail in SI...I typically leave that one alone. Off the top of my head I would say both of these setting are in the basic SI menu or the SI enhanced menu. I am not sure why your unit would bounce around so much with it's depth readings??

BTW...I don't mind the questions at all....I'm no expert but I am learning and reading all the time and if I can help someone out...all the better!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I meant my standard depth finder screens get full of interference ( not the SI screens) at about 28 MPH, its still readable but I was told a alluminum riveted Deep v would be a problem and to keep moving it around, my hull looks like swiss cheese now so it is what it is. I agree that I need to keep reading it to play wih it myself but would be interested in your SI settings if you get board and want to look them up. I have the 80/200 MGTZ or whatever setting since Im often in 20 fow and then also fish 60+ FOW on the Ohio River so it is set to switch ( from 80/200) on its own, this is what causes it to bounce around some. FYI.

Salmonid


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Great information guys, thank you. I am considering getting one of the SI units for walleye on Erie. How do you see the fish in SI?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That's the toughest thing to do in my opinion. They show up as hard return and the color varies based on the color pallete you have selected. I typically look for areas that should hold fish and try the spot. They may not be there when you scan it, but that's not to say they won't be there in a few minutes. Balls of baitfish are easier to see and larger schools of bigger fish are easier to spot...but picking out one or two fish is tough. The cool part with SI is that is a fish is suspened, you will see a sonar shadow behind them...much like what you can see on my bridge image. There are also a few balls of baitfish in those images as well.

Samonid...I will get those settings as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

The settings I am currently running are 11 on my SI sensitivity. In the SI enhance menu I am running my sensitivity on 11 my contrast on 10 and my sharpness is on medium. The SI enhance menu is where you can choose to turn off and on the contour mode, which shows or removes the water column display. Also SI range lines are controlled in the general sonar tab about 1/2 to 3/4 of the way down the options menu. You will want to make sure you are in the advanced user modewhich can be changed in the setup tab. Changing to advanced user mode opens up more options to help dial in your unit. I hope that helps.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks, Ill print this off and look at what I have setting wise on Sat when I get out the next time, Stay tuned....
Thanks, Salmonid


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's some of mine:


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

legendaryyaj said:


> Here's some of mine:


This is on a 798 with pretty much almost regular settings.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

HB should send you an e-mail when an update comes out, I just got notified of an update for my 858csi unit about four weeks ago. 

When I set up and was learning my adjustments the following websites came in very handy.

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/

http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sideimaging/links


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Here are a few more images that I collected over the past week.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Flippin 416 said:


> Here are a few more images that I collected over the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Haha....I didn't fish the bridges...but I found a nice isolated rock pile and could see fish all over the backside of it.....soooo I made a loop around it and setup on the backside of it....first cast...bang...2.5lber!!!! So Mike......do anyof those pics look familiar?


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Ya, I think my son lost one of my $10 crankbait there LOL


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

What lake are these from ?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

They are from Mosquito and Tappan.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Just to bring back up some more SI pics....since the topic is back up.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

...and again...to go along with the great shots already shared.


----------

